# Cal Aqua's inline diffuser



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

Does anyone have one?? Do they work better than the normal ceramic diffusers? They look pretty good from the description

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1370

Tom


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Nov 2007)

Tom said:
			
		

> Does anyone have one?? Do they work better than the normal ceramic diffusers? They look pretty good from the description
> 
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1370
> 
> Tom



Ive heard theyre lovely, but I have yet to get the lottery win!


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

I might just get one for when I set up my DIY 60p and DIY cabinet that I'm making between now and christmas. Now where's that christmas list gone .........

Oh well its ONLY money, and everyone knows us students are rich!   

Might get some lily pipes while I'm at it


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2007)

They do look the business.  Trouble is you probably wouldnt see it very much, also wouldn't cleaning it be a problem.

Sam


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

Couldn't you soak it in bleach like any other diffuser? It shouldn't get as dirty either, as it shouldn't be in direct light

Tom


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Nov 2007)

Hi Tom,
             I have two of these. They are a real pain in the neck if exposed to light as algae builds up on the ceramic surfaces reducing their effectiveness. They are also extremely difficult to clean even with the small brushes. They have to be completely submersed in bleach overnight, and they're glass so you constantly have to be careful with handling. They do work well when clean though, and the are beautiful to look at.

Cheers,


----------

